
A Neural Algorithm of Artistic Style - dhotson
http://arxiv.org/abs/1508.06576
======
dhotson
Some examples:
[http://i.imgur.com/ibHuI3Q.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/ibHuI3Q.jpg)

